# S&W 1911 Rebate



## RLP423 (Mar 17, 2008)

Does anyone know if the $100 rebate offered by S&W is only on a purchase from their site, or is it available to puchases from online dealers also? I am new to the site, and have learned alot of valuable information. I am looking at model 108284. Thanks in advance for any info. Southern Maryland Gun Fan!


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

It's good where ever you buy it. I have bought several at gun shows and shops and they always honor it. Good luck. :smt1099


----------



## RLP423 (Mar 17, 2008)

Thanks, Baldy. Looks like I will be the proud owner of a new S&W 1911 in short order!


----------

